# Problem installing FreeBSD 8-RELEASE on Virtualbox



## khAttAm (Feb 15, 2010)

I am new to FreeBSD and wish to try it out on VirtualBox. I am using Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx Alpha with kernel 2.6.33-rc7generic. The VirtualBox version is 3.1.4 (non-OSE). I downloaded latest FreeBSD iso (8.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso) via Torrents and have verified the md5. I created a virtual machine for FreeBSD which has the following configuration:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<VirtualBox xmlns="http://www.innotek.de/VirtualBox-settings" version="1.9-linux">
  <Machine uuid="{717dfd93-47eb-4e70-beb0-0e022b5d163a}" name="FreeBSD" OSType="FreeBSD" lastStateChange="2010-02-15T13:31:04Z">
    <ExtraData>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/AutoresizeGuest" value="on"/>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/Fullscreen" value="off"/>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/LastCloseAction" value="powerOff"/>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/LastWindowPostion" value="555,166,720,447"/>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/MiniToolBarAlignment" value="bottom"/>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/MiniToolBarAutoHide" value="on"/>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/SaveMountedAtRuntime" value="yes"/>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/Seamless" value="off"/>
      <ExtraDataItem name="GUI/ShowMiniToolBar" value="yes"/>
    </ExtraData>
    <Hardware version="2">
      <CPU count="1">
        <HardwareVirtEx enabled="true" exclusive="true"/>
        <HardwareVirtExNestedPaging enabled="true"/>
        <HardwareVirtExVPID enabled="true"/>
        <PAE enabled="false"/>
      </CPU>
      <Memory RAMSize="686"/>
      <Boot>
        <Order position="1" device="DVD"/>
        <Order position="2" device="HardDisk"/>
        <Order position="3" device="None"/>
        <Order position="4" device="None"/>
      </Boot>
      <Display VRAMSize="128" monitorCount="1" accelerate3D="true" accelerate2DVideo="false"/>
      <RemoteDisplay enabled="false" port="3389" authType="Null" authTimeout="5000"/>
      <BIOS>
        <ACPI enabled="true"/>
        <IOAPIC enabled="false"/>
        <Logo fadeIn="true" fadeOut="true" displayTime="0"/>
        <BootMenu mode="MessageAndMenu"/>
        <TimeOffset value="0"/>
        <PXEDebug enabled="false"/>
      </BIOS>
      <USBController enabled="true" enabledEhci="true"/>
      <Network>
        <Adapter slot="0" enabled="true" MACAddress="080027DB4612" cable="true" speed="0" type="82540EM">
          <NAT/>
        </Adapter>
        <Adapter slot="1" enabled="false" MACAddress="080027BE0AEE" cable="true" speed="0" type="82540EM"/>
        <Adapter slot="2" enabled="false" MACAddress="0800277AA36F" cable="true" speed="0" type="82540EM"/>
        <Adapter slot="3" enabled="false" MACAddress="08002708E669" cable="true" speed="0" type="82540EM"/>
        <Adapter slot="4" enabled="false" MACAddress="080027716CAD" cable="true" speed="0" type="82540EM"/>
        <Adapter slot="5" enabled="false" MACAddress="080027BBF9D4" cable="true" speed="0" type="82540EM"/>
        <Adapter slot="6" enabled="false" MACAddress="0800271F178D" cable="true" speed="0" type="82540EM"/>
        <Adapter slot="7" enabled="false" MACAddress="080027132775" cable="true" speed="0" type="82540EM"/>
      </Network>
      <UART>
        <Port slot="0" enabled="false" IOBase="0x3f8" IRQ="4" hostMode="Disconnected"/>
        <Port slot="1" enabled="false" IOBase="0x3f8" IRQ="4" hostMode="Disconnected"/>
      </UART>
      <LPT>
        <Port slot="0" enabled="false" IOBase="0x378" IRQ="4"/>
        <Port slot="1" enabled="false" IOBase="0x378" IRQ="4"/>
      </LPT>
      <AudioAdapter controller="AC97" driver="Pulse" enabled="true"/>
      <SharedFolders/>
      <Clipboard mode="Bidirectional"/>
      <Guest memoryBalloonSize="0" statisticsUpdateInterval="0"/>
      <GuestProperties>
        <GuestProperty name="/VirtualBox/HostInfo/GUI/LanguageID" value="en_US" timestamp="1266240666935513000" flags=""/>
      </GuestProperties>
    </Hardware>
    <StorageControllers>
      <StorageController name="IDE Controller" type="PIIX4" PortCount="2">
        <AttachedDevice type="HardDisk" port="0" device="0">
          <Image uuid="{55bfb375-3eba-499d-91eb-acae7b6e5d6b}"/>
        </AttachedDevice>
        <AttachedDevice passthrough="false" type="DVD" port="0" device="1">
          <Image uuid="{6fe5f5ab-21bc-4eb5-bb5b-4f8e46387fab}"/>
        </AttachedDevice>
      </StorageController>
    </StorageControllers>
  </Machine>
</VirtualBox>
```
Basically, I have created a 10GB HDD and kept it as IDE Primary master, and a CDROM with FreeBSD iso as IDE Primary Slave.

I booted into the machine from CDROM and selected the default boot option (option 1). I got the following during boot:



But I get to the next part and then select my country and keymap. 
I went on to the standard installation. 
I used 'A' to select 'Use entire disk' and then 'Q'.
I chose 'Install a standard MBR' and then continue.
I use 'Auto Defaults' on 'FreeBSD Disklabel Editor' and then 'Q'.
I chose Minimal installation Only and then choose CD/DVD. I get the following after I do this:




I tried it again and again but the error continues to show up.

Am I doing anything wrong. I have provided whatever I thought is required and am willing to give out more if needed. I am willing to try something else you suggest.

Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## swirling_vortex (Mar 28, 2010)

I can attest to having the same issue. ACD0 on VirtualBox 3.1.6 using FreeBSD 8 always gives that error for some reason. However, I found that error doesn't appear on 7.3, so your option at this point is to use that instead.


----------



## Oz (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi the problem is because u dont have to put CD as primary slave. You have to change it to secondary master. I am triying the same as you in a virtual box and i first have the same problem. That was 5 days ago... now i am still battling with some errors xD.


----------



## Oz (Apr 3, 2010)

BTW is you get another errors installing xorg and gnome tell me because maybe the errors are generated by the virtual box.


----------



## silicium (Apr 13, 2010)

Same issue on VirtualBox 3.1.6 r59338 and 7.3-RELEASE (7.2 was OK). Sysinstall could not mount acd0. No luck with either CD on either primary slave or secondary master, controller type PIIX3/PIIX4/ICH6. I Would have to mount ISO on host virtual drive and serve it through FTP, but I deleted the IDE controller, added SCSI controller instead, found VirtualBox does not offer any SCSI CD drive, went back to add a PIIX4 IDE controller then it works ! 7.3-RELEASE is installing now from disc1.iso mounted as VirtualBox CD. Good luck !


----------



## c0decafe (Jul 26, 2010)

config below works with 3.2.6_OSEr63112.
+ IDE Controller: IDE Primary Master (CD/DVD): FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso (681.74 MB)
+ SATA Controller: SATA Port 0: freebsd.vdi (Normal, 8.00 GB)


----------



## rden (Jul 27, 2010)

Add a SATA controller and attach the hard disk image/vdi to that.
IDE HDD in Vbx has been reported by some to cause problems.


----------



## SIFE (Apr 5, 2011)

May be VirtualBox doesn't recognize cd well, so try to add this to /etc/devfs.rules:

```
add path 'acd*' mode 0660 group operator
add path 'cd*' mode 0660 group operator
add path 'usb/*' mode 0660 group operator
```
And this to /etc/devfs.conf:

```
link acd0 cd0
own acd* SIFE:wheel
perm acd* 0660
own cd* SIFE:wheel
perm cd* 0660
perm xpt* 0660
perm pass* 0660
```
Also load atapicam module:

```
echo 'atapicam_load="YES"' >> /boot/loader.conf
```
Try to reboot your system and then start the virtual image to see what happen.


----------

